# Backup  von Server über Netzwerk



## surffix (29. Juni 2003)

Hi

Also in Zukunft soll bei uns im Netzwerk ein Backup von unserem Server gemacht werden. (auf ein Zip Laufwerk)

An sich ist das ja nicht so schwer, aber ist es irgendwie möglich, dass man den PC normal aus macht und dass er dann irgendwann in der Nacht automatisch angeht und das Backup macht und dann wieder herunter fährt.

Ist dies möglich?

Wenn ja wie?

Danke für euere Hilfe!

Welche Bachup Software verwendet ihr so?

Gruß

Alex


----------



## JohannesR (29. Juni 2003)

Backup-Software? Unter Linux würde ich einen Cronjob und ein Shell-/Perl-Script vorschlagen, unter Win32 habe ich keine Ahnung. 
Ob man einen PC zeitgesteuert hochfahren kann bezweifel ich, allerhöchstens mit einem zweiten PC, das ist allerdings ja nicht der Sinn der Sache, oder? 
Herunterfahren kannst du den Recher auch mit einer Cronjob/Shell-/Perl-Script kombination, unter Windows mit dem Taskplaner (Heisst das Ding so?) und einer Batch-Datei.

Das wären so meine Vorschläge


----------



## dfd1 (30. Juni 2003)

Schau doch mal im BIOS nach, ob du dort automatisches hochfahren einstellen kannst... Sollte so ziemlich in jedem möglich sein...


----------

